# Good Brushless system



## Brinni (Sep 11, 2008)

Hello,

I will buy a Team Magic E4 next time... so i look for a good Brushless system.

Which systems where popular in the US? I'm looking for a system with 3-6 Turns.

Greetings from Germany


----------



## Kyosho Racer (Feb 6, 2008)

Novak, Mamba Max and Tekin are all popular in the States.


----------



## NovakTwo (Feb 8, 2006)

Brinni said:


> Hello,
> 
> I will buy a Team Magic E4 next time... so i look for a good Brushless system.
> 
> ...


What do you plan to use your system for, and what price range?


----------



## Brinni (Sep 11, 2008)

price with ESC max. 400$, i would like to drive on races, or in the club for fun


----------



## davepull (Aug 6, 2002)

Tekin offers there RS series of speed controls with many different motor combos 

check them out www.teamtekin.com


----------



## Brinni (Sep 11, 2008)

I dunno, the tekin 6T Motor has 3200KV, the 2,5T 7800Kv to compare a GM 6T motor has 8800KV

greetings


----------



## NovakTwo (Feb 8, 2006)

Brinni said:


> I dunno, the tekin 6T Motor has 3200KV, the 2,5T 7800Kv to compare a GM 6T motor has 8800KV
> 
> greetings


Here is Novak's Brushless motor chart with all the different specs, including the unloaded Kv of the motors.

Novak Brushless Motor Specs


----------



## smitymike11 (Jan 29, 2007)

I have one of the new Losi sensorless systems and it has a ton of power, I have the one that came with my speed-t and it has a 4800kv motor.


----------



## Brinni (Sep 11, 2008)

Speet-T isnt that a offroad car?


----------



## smitymike11 (Jan 29, 2007)

Brinni said:


> Speet-T isnt that a offroad car?


 The way they come no, you have to do things to make them able to run off road, it a track that is made for speed.


----------

